# Setting up a website



## SamLuyk (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi there, so here's my dream:
-Own a website where I can safely store all my images for myself, and guest viewing, as well as an off-site backup medium.
-Provide a gallery system where I can tag names to images, so if Sam, Jim and Max were in a picture, someone can see all the pictures "Max" is in by searching his name.
-Automatically resize images for web viewing, (maybe 800x450) and then an option to download a high resolution (maybe 1600x900) and then the option to pay to download a full-size copy of the image.

I've got some "quality" (As good as it can get, I guess) shared hosting with 10Gb of space and 100gb of bandwidth that I pay roughly $60/year for.  I'm willing to pay for a system/cms that can do this, but I do have knowledge with wordpress and some css/php.
Current site: Sam_Luyk | Sam Luyk Photography and Videography
Current host: CrocWeb | Canadian SSD Web Hosting, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting

Yes, I'm willing to switch hosts, and shell out some cash.
Any ideas?


----------



## SamLuyk (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi there, any tips you guys?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 18, 2014)

Photoshelter


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 19, 2014)

Photoshelter, Smugmug, Zenfolio


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 19, 2014)

When I shot professionally I used PhotoReflect. Now that I'm back to just shooting for the fun of it I used WordPress. I bought a nice theme and it's got WooCommerce functionality (though I doubt I'll ever use it). You can password-protect galleries. I'm not sure about tagging options, though. There are proofing galleries available that let clients download images. I'm of the mindset that if you can keep it in-house so to speak you have full control over the destiny of your site.

If you want to stand something up quickly, though, and let someone else manage order fulfillment one of the previously named sites would be a better option.


----------

